# 有人在gentoo下安装迅雷吗?

## clouds222

看到Ubuntu下有很多安装迅雷的教程，很羡慕。按照他们的方式wine安装迅雷，安装好后运行的时候老是出错。

有成功安装并运行的吗？

----------

## ghosTM55

我用虚拟机Virtualbox开XP里下迅雷，从不用wine

----------

## clouds222

如果只是为了迅雷可以虚拟一个98应该占用资源少点

----------

## ghosTM55

别的还是有很多要用的，比如IE、QQ什么的，所以装98不现实

而且现在机器配置不差，也无所谓  :Smile: 

----------

## lookforidea

 *ghosTM55 wrote:*   

> 别的还是有很多要用的，比如IE、QQ什么的，所以装98不现实
> 
> 而且现在机器配置不差，也无所谓 

 

IE是个麻烦事，QQ倒是可以用webQQ代替。

----------

## luoleicn

虚拟机一直担心安全问题，难道你在虚拟机上也装卡巴了？！！！

迅雷、网银是我的硬盘上还存在xp的最后两个理由

----------

## ghosTM55

 *luoleicn wrote:*   

> 虚拟机一直担心安全问题，难道你在虚拟机上也装卡巴了？！！！
> 
> 迅雷、网银是我的硬盘上还存在xp的最后两个理由

 

裸奔，正版的XP+Firefox，基本没什么问题，注意使用基本就没有什么安全问题的

----------

## clouds222

 *luoleicn wrote:*   

> 虚拟机一直担心安全问题，难道你在虚拟机上也装卡巴了？！！！
> 
> 迅雷、网银是我的硬盘上还存在xp的最后两个理由

 

我的虚拟机装的小红帽。不影响速度。

----------

## jiangtao

我是 virtualbox 跑 win2000 运行吸血雷。断网装好后缩减 vdi 文件体积，建立快照，每次下载完成就删掉快照当前状态恢复到快照时的样子，这样貌似可以很好的控制虚拟机硬盘文件的体积。一直搞不明白 Win2000 为什么那么大……

听说 wine 跑的吸血雷，需要用去广告版。以前看别人跑的是 ayu 的。现在有人说可以用吸血雷的国际版。没广告，还完美 wine 模拟。

----------

## clouds222

还不错,网卡用桥接,直接下载到网上邻居.

----------

## clouds222

嗯,正在用,你哪个不行?荀磊还是vbox?

----------

